# mac and canon mp360 printer



## jazzdaddy-o (Sep 25, 2009)

I've downloaded the Canon drivers to my MacBook.  Now what?  How do I actually install the particular printer so that it shows up on a print menu?


----------



## ex2bot (Sep 26, 2009)

I checked Canon's site, and it looks like Canon doesn't offer Mac driver software for your model. You can't use Windows printer drivers on your Mac. My guess is that you downloaded the Windows driver software. It won't work.

You should check with Canon to see if you can get drivers for your Mac.

It's rare for a printer not to work with OS X these days. I wonder why.

Bot


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 27, 2009)

Well you could have look up the Apple Snow Leopard Printer & Scanner for Canon installed drivers page and saw that printer was not yet supported. Time to call Canon.


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 27, 2009)

Try this driver from the Linux Foundation's OpenPrinting project. It is reported to "work partially."


----------



## Frida (Dec 7, 2009)

Check this post:

http://macosx.com/forums/hardware-p...after-snow-leopard-install-5.html#post1490343

 May help.


----------



## tonke (Mar 11, 2010)

just connected a mp360 to snow leopard and took the mp470 printer which is integrated. looks like it works perfekt and with color. i can print from firefox, safari, pdf and from the writer. not yet a ms office or openoffice on the system. brand new machine from my sisters friend. didn't test scan yet. perhaps i'll write here about that. have fun.


----------

